# New Squonk Set Up



## HvNDhF (23/5/18)

This is my new squonk set up. 

Rage Squonk Box
Dead Rabbit
Fused Claptons

What you all think?









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/5/18)

Smashing! Looks greats

I'm contemplating the Deceased Bunny for mine as well, that juice well should make life so easy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (23/5/18)

The only problem I see with it is that you haven't brought it over to me for a test-drive.

Nice one @HvNDhF ! It's like business on the bottom, and a party on the top!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## 2TheMax (23/5/18)

Looks awesome, how is flavour?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HvNDhF (23/5/18)

Must say I am really enjoying this set up.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## HvNDhF (23/5/18)

Flavour is very very good. Vaping Unicorn Frappe from Juiceman USA. And I am really enjoying it at around 75watts


2TheMax said:


> Looks awesome, how is flavour?



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## HvNDhF (23/5/18)

Stosta said:


> The only problem I see with it is that you haven't brought it over to me for a test-drive.
> 
> Nice one @HvNDhF ! It's like business on the bottom, and a party on the top!


Haha. Funky drip tip

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (23/5/18)

I dont squonk (yet)

but my opinion is that your setup is what I would squonk with !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (23/5/18)

vicTor said:


> I dont squonk (yet)
> 
> but my opinion is that your setup is what I would squonk with !!


I second that! but would put the Recurve on instead

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (23/5/18)

HvNDhF said:


> This is my new squonk set up.
> 
> Rage Squonk Box
> Dead Rabbit
> ...



Very nice setup. You won't be disappointed. I've been using the DR with my Driptech TS now for a long time, also with fused claptons and I'm not looking back at all.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## HvNDhF (23/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I second that! but would put the Recurve on instead


Heard that the drop and the Rebel are also very very nice rta but at this stage dead rabbit is working for me so no need to replace as in yet

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/5/18)

HvNDhF said:


> Heard that the drop and the Rebel are also very very nice rta but at this stage dead rabbit is working for me so no need to replace as in yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Drop is great, but it spits more than the RABBIT, personally, prefer the Recoil Rebel, for flavour. 
But the DR has that juice well, that holds like 30ml of juice.... 
Can't go wrong with any of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/5/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Drop is great, but it spits more than the RABBIT, personally, prefer the Recoil Rebel, for flavour.
> But the DR has that juice well, that holds like 30ml of juice....
> Can't go wrong with any of them.
> 
> ...



Yes and yes. 

I will through one more contender into the ring = the Bonza. I find myself using it often than my DR and Drop. I thinks she is a little bit sexier as well...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (23/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Nice one @HvNDhF ! It's like business on the bottom, and a party on the top!



I can't stop laughing! Nailed it @Stosta 

@HvNDhF you chose an excellent RDA, even though I'm not squonking at the moment I'd never get rid of my DRs! Love them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (23/5/18)

HvNDhF said:


> This is my new squonk set up.
> 
> Rage Squonk Box
> Dead Rabbit
> ...


Can't go wrong with Dr.
The rage box is the tits.
That flavor tho,bro it's great.
Juiceman makes some killer flave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (23/5/18)

I love that drip tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/5/18)

Whats it with all the dead bunnies. Dead rabbit, deceased rabbit. Does the warehouse manager have a bunny phobia, or heaven forbid a fetish

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## HvNDhF (23/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> I love that drip tip


Haha thanks

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (23/5/18)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Can't go wrong with Dr.
> The rage box is the tits.
> That flavor tho,bro it's great.
> Juiceman makes some killer flave.


I know. Worth avery cent

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HvNDhF (23/5/18)

Carnival said:


> I can't stop laughing! Nailed it @Stosta
> 
> @HvNDhF you chose an excellent RDA, even though I'm not squonking at the moment I'd never get rid of my DRs! Love them.


Thanks a lot

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (24/8/18)

lOO


HvNDhF said:


> This is my new squonk set up.
> 
> Rage Squonk Box
> Dead Rabbit
> ...


lOOKING


HvNDhF said:


> This is my new squonk set up.
> 
> Rage Squonk Box
> Dead Rabbit
> ...


Looking at getting the same setup myself, what would your pro's and conn's be?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (24/8/18)

Mmmm a Deranged Wabbit setup looks naaice 

Must add to wishlist

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (24/8/18)

It looks the business, and the drip-tip is the cherry on top!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (27/8/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> lOO
> lOOKING
> 
> Looking at getting the same setup myself, what would your pro's and conn's be?




Bud to be very honest and using it for 3 months now.

I must admit that I switched over to the Drop RDA

Pro's:
- No leaking
- Powerful hit in bypass mode
- With the new software update, batteries last a looong time.
- The design and the way it feels in your hand, just feels sturdy and well made. (not a cheap - plastic feeling device)
- Squonking on the Rage is a breeze, no need to keep it in forever to get juice in the tank.
- No rattles on this mod at all.
- Include a little plastic ring to put between your rda and mod which help with scratching the mod. (Small things but very good idea)

Con's:
- Might be a bit heavy for some users.
- Some might not like the bulkyness. (I do tho, because I can use it for self defence as well, LOL)
- Refilling can be quit strange at the beginning but once you got the hang of it it's a breeze.

Anything further than that, I honestly can't fault the Rage. 

I like it so much that I bought myself a second one just because my friends can't put the thing down when we are going out.

Changing to the drop, the reason why I did it, because I wanted one. No other reason.

Both the DR and Drop is spot on.

You honestly can't go wrong in my opinion. I love mine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Norman Anderson (27/8/18)

HvNDhF said:


> Bud to be very honest and using it for 3 months now.
> 
> I must admit that I switched over to the Drop RDA
> 
> ...


Thank you,

I have been looking at a few other squonkers as well, but the end of the day I think that I will settle for the Rage OhmBoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HvNDhF (27/8/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I have been looking at a few other squonkers as well, but the end of the day I think that I will settle for the Rage OhmBoy



You WON'T be sorry, What RDA are you planning to use with it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (27/8/18)

HvNDhF said:


> You WON'T be sorry, What RDA are you planning to use with it?


You might laugh at me, but i love my single coil Gorge, else it would be the Dead Rabbit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HvNDhF (27/8/18)

At the end of the day you must vape what you enjoy. But the rage, man oh man. Once you get it please let me know what you think

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/8/18)

HvNDhF said:


> - Some might not like the bulkyness. (I do tho, because I can use it for self defence as well, LOL)



Hahahahahahaha! Now I'm convinced to get one - been contemplating on getting one but it looks like I may head to the UK soon so I think I"ll wait til I get there and get one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (27/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hahahahahahaha! Now I'm convinced to get one - been contemplating on getting one but it looks like I may head to the UK soon so I think I"ll wait til I get there and get one.


Don't wait that long.... haha. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/8/18)

HvNDhF said:


> Don't wait that long.... haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I just got my new Stagevape Venus RDA and I just know it will go well with this mod in SS. Damn I love this rda!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (27/8/18)

HvNDhF said:


> At the end of the day you must vape what you enjoy. But the rage, man oh man. Once you get it please let me know what you think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Almost everyone that I have contacted around me is out of stock with the Rage....damn, and I need a new squonk urgently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (9/10/18)

Finally got mine yesterday, I love this setup







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (9/10/18)

Not a dead but a mad.

Desire - Mad Dog RDA (cheapest RDA and works like a champ)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (9/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Finally got mine yesterday, I love this setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning @JurgensSt just a question, your rage does it have a coat of paint over it or is it just the actual steel that has a brushed look? Just asking cause my rage has some spots the paint is fading off. Will buy the brushed one if it does not have paint.

Thanx in advance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (9/10/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Good morning @JurgensSt just a question, your rage does it have a coat of paint over it or is it just the actual steel that has a brushed look? Just asking cause my rage has some spots the paint is fading off. Will buy the brushed one if it does not have paint.
> 
> Thanx in advance.



No paint on Mod. Its brushed metal.

This is the main reason I took this color.

I've seen all the painted Mods chip and within a month they don't look that great

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (9/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> No paint on Mod. Its brushed metal.
> 
> This is the main reason I took this color.
> 
> I've seen all the painted Mods chip and within a month they don't look that great




Thanx a million, looks like it is time to treat myself with a mod again... thanx for the confirmation, now its time to search the SA market for stock.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (9/10/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Thanx a million, looks like it is time to treat myself with a mod again... thanx for the confirmation, now its time to search the SA market for stock.


vapeking ghastly red and black but no brushed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dobie (9/10/18)

Looking at the pics of the Black version on Sirvape's site, it also seems to be black brushed and not painted black. Maybe some more research needed?

Edit: SCRATCH THAT, was not looking at the right pics, the brushed just seemed darker in certain pics.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt (9/10/18)

Dobie said:


> Looking at the pics of the Black version on Sirvape's site, it also seems to be black brushed and not painted black. Maybe some more research needed?
> 
> Edit: SCRATCH THAT, was not looking at the right pics, the brushed just seemed darker in certain pics.



Black one chips ...... Guy at my local vapeshop gave me his to test a juice yesterday. Paint coming off.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Norman Anderson (9/10/18)

When you get the Rage OhmBoy, do the firmware upgrade. Damn, no end to the battery lifetime. from 1 day to day and a half I now go 2 to 2 and a half days with the firmware upgrade. The only thing that the firmware upgrade does is give you way much better battery lifetime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (9/10/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Rage OhmBoy with single coil Gorge Rda

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (9/10/18)

Anyone experience the problem where you fill up from the top that the mod doesn't want to squonk ?

It creates an air pocket and that's blocking the juice from flowing out when squonking.

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (9/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> vapeking ghastly red and black but no brushed



Thanx @lesvaches i am in the process of ordering a brushed one...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (9/10/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Thanx @lesvaches i am in the process of ordering a brushed one...


lol, sorry i only saw the predictive text mistake now. kind of makes sense though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (9/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> lol, sorry i only saw the predictive text mistake now. kind of makes sense though.



Hahaha no worries...  thanx though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (9/10/18)

A very good option is the Topside Squonker. 
18650, 20700 or 21700
Been using it for a day and has not disappointed thus far.
Cheaper than the Rage.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (9/10/18)

got mine today but struggle to get it to sqounk. seems my bottle and replace ment bottle gous in to deep

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (10/10/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> View attachment 147858
> 
> got mine today but struggle to get it to sqounk. seems my bottle and replace ment bottle gous in to deep



I had the same problem. It's the top of the squonk bottle causing the problem.

Will post pics later on how to fix



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (10/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> I had the same problem. It's the top of the squonk bottle causing the problem.
> 
> Will post pics later on how to fix
> 
> ...


i ad a small o ring to the top of it. hold in place by tape . in the mod. 
but plz do share your way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (10/10/18)

So far I did not have any problems with my sqounk bottle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (10/10/18)

here is the o ring spacer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (10/10/18)

KZOR said:


> A very good option is the Topside Squonker.
> 18650, 20700 or 21700
> Been using it for a day and has not disappointed thus far.
> Cheaper than the Rage.
> View attachment 147822


Can we expect a review soon??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (10/10/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Can we expect a review soon??


Did one yesterday.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (10/10/18)

Both my refill bottles has this blockage/plastic in the way. Had a look at bottles being used by the guys at VK and theirs don't have this.

Tried getting it out without any luck






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (10/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Both my refill bottles has this blockage/plastic in the way. Had a look at bottles being used by the guys at VK and theirs don't have this.
> 
> Tried getting it out without any luck
> 
> ...


rotate and pull
06:40 in video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (10/10/18)

sorry my mistake, there’s a v2 bottle

*Second Generation bottle
.5mm shorter
Notched Tab for easier removal
Squonk feed hole straight thru 
Bottle now includes Cap for travel
7ml Juice Capacity 
Flip Down Ring
Knurled cap 
Aluminum Cap/Base
Silicone Body *
https://recoilrda.com/collections/r...ent-rage-squonk-bottles?variant=7884526125086

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (10/10/18)

KZOR said:


> Did one yesterday.


Well excuse me while I go watch it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (10/10/18)

KZOR said:


> A very good option is the Topside Squonker.
> 18650, 20700 or 21700
> Been using it for a day and has not disappointed thus far.
> Cheaper than the Rage.
> View attachment 147822


I like the look of this one

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Both my refill bottles has this blockage/plastic in the way. Had a look at bottles being used by the guys at VK and theirs don't have this.
> 
> Tried getting it out without any luck
> 
> ...


i got the new squonk bottle from @sirvape today. it hasn’t got that in it and works way better. they are however R185 each.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (11/10/18)

*Second Generation bottle* 

× .5mm shorter

× Notched Tab for easier removal

× Squonk feed hole straight thru

× Bottle now includes Cap for travel

× 7ml Juice Capacity 

× Flip Down Ring

× Knurled cap 

× Aluminum Cap/Base

× Silicone Body

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (15/10/18)

Its so nice i bought it twice...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (15/10/18)

daniel craig said:


> *Second Generation bottle*
> 
> × .5mm shorter
> 
> ...


Anyone going to to stock these locally?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (15/10/18)

king-ding-n-ling said:


> Anyone going to to stock these locally?


got mine from @sirvape R185

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (15/10/18)

king-ding-n-ling said:


> Anyone going to to stock these locally?


We should be seeing them coming this side soon. At the moment I don't they are available in SA.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig (15/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> got mine from @sirvape R185


Those would be the V1 bottles. The V2 bottles are slightly different.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (15/10/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Its so nice i bought it twice...
> View attachment 148553
> View attachment 148554


The only thing better than having an ohmboy, is having 2.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (15/10/18)

daniel craig said:


> Those would be the V1 bottles. The V2 bottles are slightly different.



new one left original right but the same highs so you are probably right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (15/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> new one left original right but the same highs so you are probably right.


The V2 is 7ml and Sir Vape lists theirs as being 8ml which is the V1's size. Another difference is the color scheme. For some reason, I did not see a clean V2 or a 1 toned V2. It's usually 2 colors (eg. Red Bottle Black Cap/Ring).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (15/10/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Its so nice i bought it twice...
> View attachment 148553
> View attachment 148554


the red does look really good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (15/10/18)

king-ding-n-ling said:


> The only thing better than having an ohmboy, is having 2.....



Most defenitly... i find it to be one of the if not the best mods i have spent money on whilst vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (15/10/18)

Maybe if we all drool over the new bottles long enough one of the suppliers will bring them in....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/10/18)

@JurgenSt did you fix up your issue?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (15/10/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Most defenitly... i find it to be one of the if not the best mods i have spent money on whilst vaping


100% agree with you.... And the customer service is awesome, any concerns email ohmboyoc@gmail.com, Duane replies to all emails and is really helpful

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## JurgensSt (15/10/18)

daniel craig said:


> @JurgenSt did you fix up your issue?


Broke in inside of the bottle and it working fine now


Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (15/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> the red does look really good.



It does look good that is true, but i believe the amount of time i will be using it will turn the red into a very dull colour... and my OCD will not accept that. The brushed metal is also an amazing colour, the photo does not compare to when you have it in front of you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (15/10/18)

king-ding-n-ling said:


> 100% agree with you.... And the customer service is awesome, any concerns email ohmboyoc@gmail.com, Duane replies to all emails and is really helpful



That is good to know, a product can become rubish if the customer service sucks does not matter the quality, but if a mod like the Ohm boy built like a tank and has a good customer service i believe it makes it even better... thanx...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (15/10/18)

Vandy Vape Capstone, not a RDA liked by a lot of people but i must say i think its amazing... and i like it on the Ohm Boy...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hroosthuiz (23/10/18)

First post on forum, had it in hand scrolling topics and loving the vape had to post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/18)

hroosthuiz said:


> First post on forum, had it in hand scrolling topics and loving the vape had to post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome @hroosthuiz !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

